# Drain Holes for PVC Conduit



## jar546 (Sep 13, 2019)

If a 2" schedule 80 PVC conduit ran vertically down the outside of a building then stopped at an LB which then took it inside and the contractor wanted to drill a weep hole in the bottom of the LB (before they pulled wire of course) in order to facilitate drainage of water from the conduit body, what is the largest size hole the EC would be allowed to drill in the bottom of the LB PVC conduit body?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 14, 2019)

How is water getting into the conduit in the first place? Not sure what you are asking


----------



## jar546 (Sep 14, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> How is water getting into the conduit in the first place? Not sure what you are asking



Exterior conduit is inherently wet as it is not waterproof.  Condensation can add to this issue.  There are NEC codes that address this issue.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 15, 2019)

No holes allowed.


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2019)

Holes Allowed


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2019)

*314.15 Damp or Wet Locations.* In damp or wet locations,
boxes, conduit bodies, outlet box hoods, and fittings shall be
placed or equipped so as to prevent moisture from entering or
accumulating within the box, conduit body, or fitting. Boxes,
conduit bodies, outlet box hoods, and fittings installed in wet
locations shall be listed for use in wet locations. Approved
drainage openings not smaller than 3 mm (1∕8 in.) and not
larger than 6 mm (1∕4 in.) in diameter shall be permitted to be
installed in the field in boxes or conduit bodies listed for use in
damp or wet locations. For installation of listed drain fittings,
larger openings are permitted to be installed in the field in
accordance with manufacturer’s instructions.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2019)

And then there is this.  Remember 2017 required a minimum diameter hole in addition to the maximum size hole, unless, of course, you are using a listing fitting for this purpose.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2019)

This has been common practice for years.  Here is an example from PPL Electric Utilities that require drainage holes to be drilled into the vertical conduit and sweep for underground installations when installing the conduit for their service laterals.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2019)

There are often times in areas that are not flat, such as Florida, where a pad mounted utility transformer or hand-hole are located at a level much higher than the home and meter base.  I have personally witnessed water pouring out of a meter base when a hand hole became full of water along a roadway and was draining into the meter base.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 15, 2019)

If you ask a question specifying a code cycle might be a good idea there genius.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> If you ask a question specifying a code cycle might be a good idea there genius.



It's in the 2014, the current code for Florida and 42 other states which have the 2014 or 2017 (most have the 2017).  Only one state has the 2011 and three states are still under the 2008.  Yes, I should have specified the code cycle.

Then there is Arizona, Mississippi and Missouri which have zero NEC adoption although some cities may have some codes to follow.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> If you ask a question specifying a code cycle might be a good idea there genius.



You need to stop looking in the 2011 which hasn't been relevant in Florida since Jan 1, 2018.  We have 1 year and 3-1/2 months left for the 2014 then on to the NEC 2017.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 15, 2019)

I like the 2011
It has tabs!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> I like the 2011
> It has tabs!


You can put them on any version ya know.  Joe will buy them.


----------

